# 60P - Colour by numbers



## wearsbunnyslippers (3 Aug 2015)




----------



## Sk3lly (3 Aug 2015)

Gorgeous tank! Love the colours. I always thought beta fish jump? I assume they are ok in a rimless? How does it get on with high co2 levels?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (4 Aug 2015)

thanks! i havent seen this betta try jump at all, i have had him for more than a year now.. gotta be the laziest fish ever.. seems to be fine with the co2


----------



## Sk3lly (4 Aug 2015)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> thanks! i havent seen this betta try jump at all, i have had him for more than a year now.. gotta be the laziest fish ever.. seems to be fine with the co2


Thanks for the info. I was looking at this gorgeous red beta but was put off when i read that they jump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Aug 2015)

Nice colors!

Are you using tap water or RO? It seems you have some picky plants that prefer soft water.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (4 Aug 2015)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Nice colors!
> 
> Are you using tap water or RO? It seems you have some picky plants that prefer soft water.


i am using tap water, it comes out the tap around 7-7.5..


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (4 Aug 2015)

it started like this:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (4 Aug 2015)

then i planted it:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (4 Aug 2015)

this was a week or so later:


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (4 Aug 2015)

then the typical setup issues


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (4 Aug 2015)

and then i got a little busy


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (4 Aug 2015)

after a clean and a trim


----------



## viktorlantos (4 Aug 2015)

Yeah this light is useful when you do such a colorful scape like this. Nice reds!

Not sure if you shared, but could you tell us the lighting hours and if you dose iron next to your fertilizers?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (4 Aug 2015)

and two weeks later


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (4 Aug 2015)

viktorlantos said:


> Yeah this light is useful when you do such a colorful scape like this. Nice reds!
> 
> Not sure if you shared, but could you tell us the lighting hours and if you dose iron next to your fertilizers?



hey victor 

lights are on for 8 hours, co2 comes on and goes off with the lights.

i am dosing ada step 1 and brighty k daily, with a little ada eca maybe once or twice a week, and ada green gain after a trim. its almost time to move to step 2..


----------



## viktorlantos (4 Aug 2015)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> hey victor
> 
> lights are on for 8 hours, co2 comes on and goes off with the lights.
> 
> i am dosing ada step 1 and brighty k daily, with a little ada eca maybe once or twice a week, and ada green gain after a trim. its almost time to move to step 2..



Thanks mate!  lovely scape now when you control the power.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (4 Aug 2015)

Interesting journey. Nice to you see you didn't give up after it all went green )))


----------



## GOSEANY (4 Aug 2015)

Very nice tank. Can I ask how you dealt with the whole thing going green?
Sean


----------



## The_Iceman (4 Aug 2015)

Amazing Tank! Good to see that you sorted all of your issues! 

Really nice plant mix and amazing colors!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (4 Aug 2015)

Oooo you have the swanky, clear ADA stand! Very nice..


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (4 Aug 2015)

GOSEANY said:


> Very nice tank. Can I ask how you dealt with the whole thing going green?
> Sean



i manually removed all the thread i could, then i trimmed the stems quite low below the level of where the thread was, and then added some excel. it melted my riccardia a bit, even though i used less than the recommended dosage, so there is still a bot of thread and fuzz, you just can't really see it in the pics..


----------



## GOSEANY (4 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (5 Aug 2015)

Hi, Fab Looking planted tank Love the colours


----------



## Calotype (8 Aug 2015)

Hi !!! what a nice tank !
please what are those plants ?



 

Also I'm curious about the rest


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (11 Aug 2015)

Calotype said:


> Hi !!! what a nice tank !
> please what are those plants ?


thanks! 

back right is rotala colarata and front right is rotala ceylon i think


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (11 Aug 2015)

needed a trim again.



i tried to do some layering..


----------



## flygja (11 Aug 2015)

Dude this is my dream tank! I've been trying to create a color by numbers tank for about 2 years now with no success. How much CO2 are you running?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (11 Aug 2015)

thanks!

its about 1.5 bubbles per second through an ada diffuser

i need to clean my lily pipes


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (11 Aug 2015)

Calotype said:


> Also I'm curious about the rest


Let's see, back row left, giant hygro, then stellatus, then wallichii, then aromatica then rotala vietnam, then colorata
middle row left, rotala nanjenshan, then red nasea, then myriophyllum tuberculatum, then rotala green, then rotala ceylon
front row left, then windowlev fern, then ludwigia rubin, then cabomba caroliniana,  then hm, then sagitaria platyphylla, then tonina belem and some needle leaf
also a buce, some riccardia and moss and riccia


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Aug 2015)

Hi Werarsbunnyslippers, Quick Q Did you get the idea for your planted tank from the Tonina Style Aquariums??? 

Your tank is a thing of Beauty I really like the style


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (11 Aug 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Werarsbunnyslippers, Quick Q Did you get the idea for your planted tank from the Tonina Style Aquariums???
> 
> Your tank is a thing of Beauty I really like the style


I wanted to do something like this,  without the moss and wood, but also with a little more colour..


----------



## Paulmk (20 Aug 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Dantrasy (21 Aug 2015)

I like your big trim, it's more sculpted now. new growth will be stunning, I'm sure

I think you need to moss up some (if not all) of the rocks


----------



## Dave wants nano (24 Aug 2015)

Beautiful tank you have there. Love the use of the red plants.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (28 Aug 2015)

Dantrasy said:


> I think you need to moss up some (if not all) of the rocks





already placed moss when i set it up, just taking long to grow, finally getting there though.. i don't want to see the rocks at all, just green lumps of moss..


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (28 Aug 2015)

clean pipes


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (28 Aug 2015)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


>



just over three weeks ago..


----------



## Yoda-BB (5 Sep 2015)

Nice tank !!!!


----------

